# Anybody used Level5 Drywall tools



## Bigdaddypill

I see these Level5 drywall tools at crazy cheap prices. Can anybody tell me about them should i steer clear of this stuff?


----------



## moore

Bigdaddypill said:


> I see these Level5 drywall tools at crazy cheap prices. Can anybody tell me about them should i steer clear of this stuff?


goldblatt ?


----------



## Bigdaddypill

I guess they are red. Saw them on Alstapingtools.com and all wall.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

moore said:


> goldblatt ?


heard that befor Moe:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

One word. Garbage!
Don't cheap out on the tools that earn you a living.


----------



## intersound2005

anytime I'm looking at buying a new tool & I'm not sure of the quality, i look at the brand name. if it indicates what it does or what its used for, it tells me a lot of times its junk. Like shopforce, masterhand, toolshop, builtrite... Names like these tell me right away. 
take like dewalt for instance or hilti, the name is just a name but its still quality. 
Im kinda being funny but its partly true


----------



## moore

Bazooka-Joe said:


> heard that befor Moe:yes:


If I were to go full set Joe.....I'd go With Drywall Master.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

moore said:


> If I were to go full set Joe.....I'd go With Drywall Master.


got dm boxes and happy:yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

PrecisionTaping said:


> One word. Garbage!
> Don't cheap out on the tools that earn you a living.


dont tint your mud blue for over priced tools


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

intersound2005 said:


> anytime I'm looking at buying a new tool & I'm not sure of the quality, i look at the brand name. if it indicates what it does or what its used for, it tells me a lot of times its junk. Like shopforce, masterhand, toolshop, builtrite... Names like these tell me right away.
> take like dewalt for instance or hilti, the name is just a name but its still quality.
> Im kinda being funny but its partly true


man I hate to say but they have a ****ty mixer and a bogus gettoblaster


----------



## gazman

Bazooka-Joe said:


> dont tint your mud blue for over priced tools


It could be worse. He could tint it green for over priced tools THAT DONT WORK


----------



## cazna

Bigdaddypill said:


> I see these Level5 drywall tools at crazy cheap prices. Can anybody tell me about them should i steer clear of this stuff?


Is the search function on here still stuffed?? Search goldblatt, its been talked about many times before, I got a full set to start off, Didn't like the boxes because they had plastic blades, I think they have gone back to brass now. Zookas ok, pumps good as any, Not a fan of angleheads but the goldblatts were ok too. Goosenecks just a gooseneck same as box filler, I didn't like the handles. The 7 and ten box is prob fine if you backwipe, I would get a better brand for a 12 though.

It all depends on your situation, For me it was 7k for the goldblatt set or 14k for Tapetech, Tapepro prob more but that's going back a bit now. It got me started, then I replaced tools as I wanted, But it still got me off being a full time hand slammer so it was all good.

There are some deals to be had in the second hand market too once you know what to look for, Nothing wrong with a mix and match set either.


----------



## Level5

Appreciate all of the interaction on Level 5. I work with Level 5 and have so for sometime. Some of the past tools needed some changes which have been made such as brass blade holders. Parts are mostly interchangeable with other major brands and are far less expensive. We pride ourselves on great customer service and offer a 3 year warranty+. The materials and workmanship are outstanding and we are sure you will be happy with the value! In general we priced over 30% below the competition! Worth a try for sure!!!! Thank you for your interest!


----------



## JustMe

Level5 said:


> Appreciate all of the interaction on Level 5. I work with Level 5 and have so for sometime. Some of the past tools needed some changes which have been made such as brass blade holders. Parts are mostly interchangeable with other major brands and are far less expensive. We pride ourselves on great customer service and offer a 3 year warranty+. *The materials and workmanship are outstanding and we are sure you will be happy with the value!* In general we priced over 30% below the competition! *Worth a try for sure!!!!* Thank you for your interest!


On bolded parts: One way to find that out is to do like other manufacturers have done - circulate some tools among some of the pros here who already run tools, and have them post what they think after they've tried them.


----------



## Level5

Thanks JustMe, good idea! How would we go about getting some guys to give us a try? Please message us at [email protected]!

Thank you,


----------



## cazna

Level5 said:


> Thanks JustMe, good idea! How would we go about getting some guys to give us a try? Please message us at [email protected]!
> 
> Thank you,


Welcome Level five, Glad to see you have joined us. Hopefully the other members appreciate you being involved and don't give you to much of a hard time.


----------



## JustMe

Level5 said:


> Thanks JustMe, good idea! How would we go about getting some guys to give us a try? Please message us at [email protected]!
> 
> Thank you,


Good for you on stepping up, Level5 . :thumbsup:

Maybe start organizing on here as a 1st step - on this thread could be a start. There's some who are especially up for trying new things. Precision Taping and Saskataper are a couple that come to mind. Maybe they and any others will speak up as well, if they're interested.

I'd volunteer as well, but I'm backing off some from doing much drywall finishing for awhile. I've got other things like some tools of my own to get wrapped up and start posting a few videos of what they can do, so the guys here don't think I've been talking with nothing really to back it up.


----------



## Level5

Thanks folks! We're not afraid to admit we had some challenges, nor will we shy away from allowing some folks to try out some tools. Of course we've been burned in the past on giving trials. If you have an interest and will give us a fair go, please email us at [email protected] and we'll work to set something up. We are in Kansas City so if you are local that would be ideal  We won't be everybody's favorite, but we pride ourselves on putting value in the hands of the finisher by keeping very fair prices, a solid warranty, and friendly service  We look forward to some contacts. JustMe, good luck on the new tools!!!!


----------



## fr8train

I think you'll find the guys on here will give an honest review, be it good or bad. We learn more from our mistakes than from our successes, after all. If they are good, GREAT, if they are poor, you'll find out where the improvements need to be made.


----------



## Mountain Man

Go with Columbia tools!! I got eight years on a set with no problems except normal wear and tear. One rebuild on the bazooka and blades on the boxes and that's it. Those tools have made finishing a dream!! I have made a lot of money with them and they have paid for themselves a hundred times over. If I was to buy a set of tools tomorrow it would be Columbia!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Bazooka-Joe said:


> dont tint your mud blue for over priced tools


Tinting my mud blue had nothing to do with the product or video I was filming.
We just like working with Nevermiss.
I'd still be using my nevermiss now had I not left like 20 bottle outside in the snow....they're frozen solid now...
I don't think they're still good.


----------



## drywallmike08

The only noticeable difference between them and the goldblatts is the blades on the boxes. I have been using the goldblatts for about 3 years and nothing has needed repair. The taper runs smoother than any other I've tried. The nail spotters are far to stiff. I'd recommend them to anyone.


----------



## fr8train

PrecisionTaping said:


> Tinting my mud blue had nothing to do with the product or video I was filming.
> We just like working with Nevermiss.
> I'd still be using my nevermiss now had I not left like 20 bottle outside in the snow....they're frozen solid now...
> I don't think they're still good.


I had a small bottle of blue, it froze and separated. Couldn't get it to re-mix. Have a bottle of yellow that froze and doesn't appear to have separated.... time will tell.

I don't use it often.


----------



## fr8train

I found the never-miss cut down on the pocking, made lap marks more visible so they were much easier to see while pole sanding, and is great if you are doing a large patch job with a bunch of stuff here and there(especially on white paint).


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

PrecisionTaping said:


> Tinting my mud blue had nothing to do with the product or video I was filming.
> We just like working with Nevermiss.
> I'd still be using my nevermiss now had I not left like 20 bottle outside in the snow....they're frozen solid now...
> I don't think they're still good.


sounds like a politicians speech


----------



## fr8train

Bazooka-Joe said:


> sounds like a politicians speech


You're on a tear lately, eh Joe? Have a crappy Christmas or what?


----------



## gazman

Sounds like the wife might have him on rations. :whistling2:


----------



## fr8train

Someone's been pissing in his cheerios!


----------



## moore

gazman said:


> Sounds like the wife might have him on rations. :whistling2:


 naw.... He just gets like that when he runs out of taco sauce !!! :whistling2:


----------



## cazna

Or maybe someone just threw all his toys out of the sandpit  :jester:


----------



## fr8train




----------



## moore

cazna said:


> Or maybe someone just threw all his toys out of the sandpit  :jester:


oh....The balls going home with him !!!! Ya know that's right!:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Back to these Level 5 products....
The thought of buying a bazooka for 800$ is very appealing to me...
I am curious to know how well they operate. Or how bad.
Does anybody actually have one of these?
Because if they are even remotely on par with the competition, that's pretty massive savings.
I know that's a far cry from post #5 where I said they're garbage, but that was also based on what I knew about them 6-7 years ago. I mean, they went from Goldblatt, to G2, to Level 5, clearly they've undergone some changes. Does this mean the tools are better? I don't know.
But it would be worth looking into to compare.


----------



## Bigdaddypill

PrecisionTaping said:


> Back to these Level 5 products....
> The thought of buying a bazooka for 800$ is very appealing to me...
> I am curious to know how well they operate. Or how bad.
> Does anybody actually have one of these?
> Because if they are even remotely on par with the competition, that's pretty massive savings.
> I know that's a far cry from post #5 where I said they're garbage, but that was also based on what I knew about them 6-7 years ago. I mean, they went from Goldblatt, to G2, to Level 5, clearly they've undergone some changes. Does this mean the tools are better? I don't know.
> But it would be worth looking into to compare.


I agree I would like to find out how they compare to the other brands. I need these tools to last me a long time. I see they have a 3year warranty compared to 5 with the others. Im just afraid I would buy them and totally regret it and be stuck. Or I would buy them they would be great for 6months or so and then would start showing there problems.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Bigdaddypill said:


> I agree I would like to find out how they compare to the other brands. I need these tools to last me a long time. I see they have a 3year warranty compared to 5 with the others. Im just afraid I would buy them and totally regret it and be stuck. Or I would buy them they would be great for 6months or so and then would start showing there problems.


Well I can vouch for Columbia. You'll spend a little more than you would on Level 5's, but 5years, hell, 10 years down the road you're not going to be regretting it, thinking to yourself "Geez! I wish I had bought those level 5's instead of Columbia".
I can guarantee you that.

"I should have bought Level 5 taping tools instead of Columbia taping tools" said nobody, ever.


----------



## Bigdaddypill

PrecisionTaping said:


> Well I can vouch for Columbia. You'll spend a little more than you would on Level 5's, but 5years, hell, 10 years down the road you're not going to be regretting it, thinking to yourself "Geez! I wish I had bought those level 5's instead of Columbia".
> I can guarantee you that.
> 
> "I should have bought Level 5 taping tools instead of Columbia taping tools" said nobody, ever.


Yeah think thats good advice, I will be going with columbia. Like you said I know I will be glad I did.


----------



## fr8train

From personal experience, the 2 Columbia tapers I've had my hands on, PAs "New" one and the old one he rebuilt and gave away, both ran like silk!


----------



## cazna

Level 5 is finishpro and goldblatt, Watch these and you decide, They are a tape tech copy and all parts interchangeable.

People say this or that zooka is better, Maybe, but it depends on the user and how competent they are with it, Watch the second clip of one getting used.

Yes I have one, And it goes nice, No problems but I also have an old tapetech as well I fixed up, Also goes nice, I like how they are both the same zooka, Keep in mind this is a 2006 clip, There are a few new features on zookas that may appeal now. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isdQc4diTfk


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNRGLCiMOSU


----------



## cazna

I have the Level 5 angleheads, They are nice sized heads, The 2.5 is more like a 2, The 3.5 is more like a 3.75 as apposed to some other 3.5 angleheads that are more like a 3. And I also have the 4 inch head, All seemed to work well out of the box.

I thought they may have been inferior angleheads so decided to get some dms, The 2.5 and the 3.5, Both cost a mint, Both came in a box with a checked and quality control signed paper which was bollocks because both were set all out of whack.

The level 5 handles worked well but I like the extendable option handles, The level 5 were fixed handles.

The 7 box went well, the 10 and 12 had plastic blades with only 3 settings I didn't like much, But the box itself and rubber gasket was fine, They are now brass holders again I think.

It depends on your finances and your situation, If you can afford the better brands go for it, If not and you want the tools to try they arnt a complete right off, There is some value to be had, Ive chopped and changed tools a bit, Some second hand some new, One brand wont cover all your needs but tapepro being the exception, They have it all covered, Great tools, Unfortunately where I am that cost was just to much, But if I had the coin at the start tapepro would have been it.


----------



## Square Foot

"I thought they may have been inferior angleheads so decided to get some dms, The 2.5 and the 3.5, Both cost a mint, Both came in a box with a checked and quality control signed paper which was bollocks because both were set all out of whack."

The DM heads are excellent..but you are correct, the factory setup was **** on both of mine.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

sounds like some are sniveling around here, I aint dumb enough to over pay for a tool when another competitor sells for less, and to sum it up for all if your stupid enough to buy that way have at her,

Moore not fair my last shipment of Taco sauce from you has kept me stocked thanks for the concern...


----------



## drywallmike08

All my g2 stuff worked great rite outa the box. The angle heads are SWEET. The boxes run very nice but I don't care for the plastic blade carrier they run way nicer than my tapetechs


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Level5 said:


> We pride ourselves on great customer service and offer a 3 year warranty+. The materials and workmanship are outstanding and we are sure you will be happy with the value!


Website says 5 year warranty?
http://www.level5tools.com/aboutus.asp


----------



## Bigdaddypill

Ok so if I were to go with the columbia set is it worth the little extra money to get the hardened series from wall tools. I think it adds like maybe an extra 150 to 200$. Or just save that cash.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Bigdaddypill said:


> Ok so if I were to go with the columbia set is it worth the little extra money to get the hardened series from wall tools. I think it adds like maybe an extra 150 to 200$. Or just save that cash.


Personally, save that cash.
I even have the Hardened. It's cool and all, but I'm pretty sure their virtually the same bazooka. Save the cash, put it towards something else.


----------



## drywallmike08

I say go for it. It's black !!


----------



## Level5

Thanks to the DWT community, I have organized a few folks to use our tools for several weeks or however long is necessary to give them time to assess. Just looking for honesty in looking at the value we offer. The finishers who I spoke to were great and I am sure they will do a fair assessment. No interference from us, we're just sending out the tools.

I agree all lines of tools are good and generally the same. Our goal is to put value in the hands of the finisher in these competitive times. We won't be everyones favorite, but we'll have our place.

Thank you again for the quick responses!!!


----------



## Level5

Yes PrecisionTaping, 5 years on materials and workmanship is the warranty, mis-typed that one. Always want to take care of the customer!!

Thanks for the correction!


----------



## Level5

*Level 5 Warranty*



PrecisionTaping said:


> Website says 5 year warranty?
> http://www.level5tools.com/aboutus.asp



Yes you are correct Level 5 offers a 5 year warranty on materials and workmanship. Thanks for the correction, not so good with the number keys


----------



## Bigdaddypill

Level5 said:


> Yes you are correct Level 5 offers a 5 year warranty on materials and workmanship. Thanks for the correction, not so good with the number keys


Level5 have they done away with the plastic on the boxes and gone back to brass?


----------



## Level5

*Level 5 Flat Boxes*



Bigdaddypill said:


> Level5 have they done away with the plastic on the boxes and gone back to brass?


Level 5 has changed their flat box design that now is a brass blade holder like the other major brands. The Level 5 brass blade assembly fits most major brands including TapeTech for less than half the price!


----------



## skidz4500

We just purchased a level 5 angle box from Al's.
We haven't had an issue with it. Works just like TT and Tape masters.

I was a bit concerned at first because it was cheaper, but it work out for us.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

skidz4500 said:


> We just purchased a level 5 angle box from Al's.
> We haven't had an issue with it. Works just like TT and Tape masters.
> 
> I was a bit concerned at first because it was cheaper, but it work out for us.


NICE TO HEAR, I bought a Tape tech pump and someone on here says it is discontinued, I am open minded but hey some stuff I been through with tool companies, like play with my mind after you take my cash:blink:


----------



## drywallmike08

Level 5 pump if it's the same as mine. It takes it awhile to prime. Like the disks are stuck. But I clean mine almost every use. Maybe if I left mud in it it would be fine


----------



## Mountain Man

Bazooka-Joe said:


> NICE TO HEAR, I bought a Tape tech pump and someone on here says it is discontinued, I am open minded but hey some stuff I been through with tool companies, like play with my mind after you take my cash:blink:


My partner had one of the new TT bazooka pumps and he hated it. He called TT and told them it was junk and they sent him a regular pump and told him to keep the old one also for his troubles. I have an older TT 12" box and an easy roll angle head that work fine but there is no way in hell I would buy any of their new tools. But that's just me, I'm a Columbia man!!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

Mountain Man said:


> My partner had one of the new TT bazooka pumps and he hated it. He called TT and told them it was junk and they sent him a regular pump and told him to keep the old one also for his troubles. I have an older TT 12" box and an easy roll angle head that work fine but there is no way in hell I would buy any of their new tools. But that's just me, I'm a Columbia man!!


seen the 2 burrito's run TT, they just rolled down the wall , paint peeled of it and the zook was silver, I was having years of probs with another brand, I bought TT, been 2 years with not one prob 

Thanks for the TT tip Mcman


----------



## Level5

May need a new seal. Call us or email [email protected] and we'll get you taken care of!


----------



## drywallmike08

Thanks ! The more I use it the better it gets. Same with the taper.


----------



## drywallmike08

I could use the adjustable Bo handle though😀


----------



## Bigdaddypill

Ordered a set of Columbia tools yesterday. Cant wait to get them muddy.


----------



## Philma Crevices

Level 5 sent me some goodies to try out, bazooka, 10 & 12 box, 3" glazer w\ extension pole. They all look well built, much the same as other brands. Ran the 10 and it was smooth as any other.


----------



## cazna

Philma Crevices said:


> Level 5 sent me some goodies to try out, bazooka, 10 & 12 box, 3" glazer w\ extension pole. They all look well built, much the same as other brands. Ran the 10 and it was smooth as any other.


 
Wow, That's a lot of kit, Feeling generous Level5?


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Philma Crevices said:


> Level 5 sent me some goodies to try out, bazooka, 10 & 12 box, 3" glazer w\ extension pole. They all look well built, much the same as other brands. Ran the 10 and it was smooth as any other.


I'm very happy and excited to hear that.
They're stepping up their game.
Might be worth looking into


----------



## chris

Philma Crevices said:


> Level 5 sent me some goodies to try out, bazooka, 10 & 12 box, 3" glazer w\ extension pole. They all look well built, much the same as other brands. Ran the 10 and it was smooth as any other.


 Nice:thumbsup: man you gotta get some video up or some pics


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

gazman said:


> It could be worse. He could tint it green for over priced tools THAT DONT WORK


Thats the best unedited response I heard in years


----------



## Level5

FYI, we have two trials going on at the moment with DWT members. Thus far feedback has been positive. We are also posting more information to our Facebook page at Level 5 Tools. Take a look if you like! Hope to see some reports back soon on the trials that are going on. Also sales are picking up dramatically around the globe  Thanks to the DWT community for helping us spread the word on Level 5!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

gazman said:


> It could be worse. He could tint it green for over priced tools THAT DONT WORK


maybe tint B-pile green and call him Kick-Ass


----------



## BFE

*Looking to Try Level5*

Hello all I just for the first time being in construction since 2007 I came across automated drywall tools...I thought I was the only one but hardly no body uses or have never heard of automated taping tools in our area(Washington DC, Virginia, Maryland). Level5 please send some tools to us (east cost) if they works as well as said we will introduce them to everyone who will listen.....By the way what is the conclusion from those who have used Level5?.


----------



## Level5

BFE said:


> Hello all I just for the first time being in construction since 2007 I came across automated drywall tools...I thought I was the only one but hardly no body uses or have never heard of automated taping tools in our area(Washington DC, Virginia, Maryland). Level5 please send some tools to us (east cost) if they works as well as said we will introduce them to everyone who will listen.....By the way what is the conclusion from those who have used Level5?.


BFE: We have done several trials and all are going well. We actually have a set going out to a customer in your area this week. I am certain he will be happy as all reviews have been positive. Level 5 is a solid value, unmatched by any other tool company. You can contact All-Wall or Al's Taping Tools for more information!


----------



## gordie

does J.D.L. work or own part of level 5? he was 1wallboardman on this site I bought his training vids a 3 years ago lost them when computer crashed. If he is good luck in the sales bizz .:thumbsup:


----------



## fr8train

I doubt it. Last video of his, he was ranting about level 5 or their predecessor, and the crap they were making.


----------



## Level5

*Level 5 Tools*



gordie said:


> does J.D.L. work or own part of level 5? he was 1wallboardman on this site I bought his training vids a 3 years ago lost them when computer crashed. If he is good luck in the sales bizz .:thumbsup:


No, no one with those initials has every worked here or been associated with Level 5! Give us a try, you will be glad you did!


----------



## squarefoot

*Same boat*

Trying to get taping tools and it's a huge expense, what is level5 all about, are they good or not


----------



## cazna

They are fine


----------



## squarefoot

*Kayyyyyyyy*

How long have you had a set, have you had many issues with the level5 taping tools and where do you get the parts


----------



## cazna

squarefoot said:


> How long have you had a set, have you had many issues with the level5 taping tools and where do you get the parts


Had a set for 6 years or so when it was Finishpro, They were just mass produced with little to no service or help or checking of tools, Now its Level 5 and much better, They have rebranded and re launched, Pumps good as any, Zookas good, Boxes good.

Other brands might be a little more refined, have a few nice features like removable head or cover plates on zooks, Boxes open more for cleaning or power assist, Compound tubes, flushers There materials and service maybe little better but Level 5 will still do the job and well worth it, Its all up to you and your finances and parts are same as tapetech, Go look at all walls parts.

Don't limit yourself to one brand either, Short box handles, 5.5 box, compound tubes and mudheads, Flushers etc etc, All important parts to have.


----------



## Level5

We offer a very robust 5-year warranty on materials and workmanship. We're a new company with un-surpassed customer service. We also offer world-class service on all brands that will save you more than 30% vs. other repair centers, guaranteed! We don't claim to be the best out there, nor should anyone else! We strive to put out a solid product that gets the job done and we stand behind it; plain and simple.

Thank you for your consideration! That's all we can ask for and we have to do the rest


----------



## MudStud#1

Bigdaddypill said:


> Ok so if I were to go with the columbia set is it worth the little extra money to get the hardened series from wall tools. I think it adds like maybe an extra 150 to 200$. Or just save that cash.


Columbia tools are extremely overpriced for what they deliver.. every seal from the boxes to The nail spotters to the angle box.. they all leak only after a few uses.. a $400 nail spotter leaks and leaves edges constantly having to be adjusted the head won't tighten constantly flopping when you have to do a ceiling these tools are cheap save your money and buy a different brand. They should change their name to venezuela so people understand what they're getting themselves into.


----------

